# Fed Up - Question about Ovarian Cysts



## Tin-tin (Oct 2, 2011)

The first date of my last period was October 28th and I am currently enjoying day 77 of this cycle.  Needless to say I've spent the budget of a small nation on HPTs - all negative, of course.  

I am having a blood test on Wednesday (to rule out pregnancy) but having read about the symptoms I'm more and more convinced that it will actually be an ovarian cyst.  It's really stressing me out because now I'm worried that I'm going to end up losing an ovary, tube or worse.

I just can't believe that nature has decided to throw this spanner in the works just as I was gearing up to ttc after my mc this summer.  

Very angry and totally fed up.  Can anyone give me an idea about how long it takes to recover from the procedure to remove the cysts and how long it takes before everything gets 'back to normal' again?


----------



## Kristina2012 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi, I had a large ovarian cyst removed 3 years ago. I was off sick from work for 5 weeks. It was a laparoscopy operation. 
I had to take thins easy but was feeling fine after 6 weeks. 
Hope it's not a cyst in your case but your cycle is very long and hope doctors can get to the bottom of things. Take care x


----------



## Kristina2012 (Aug 14, 2012)

Forgot to say my cycle was long when I had the cyst - 38 days but as soon as I had the operation, a few days later my period arrived so things were 'back to normal' in terms of my cycle.


----------

